# Arizona Fur Con 2017 (Are You Attending?)



## KushFox (Sep 29, 2017)

So, I was just *curious* if anyone will be attending the AFC 2017 this year?

I live one town over from where it's located and I just moved to AZ.

The moral of the story as of now? I will be attending it alone.

I don't want to go alone.

I am a solitary witch and the theme is _Wizarding Furniversity_ (which is almost kinda witchy, right?), so I definitely will have the style down, but I definitely wish to have a group to associate with. Lol.


----------



## cujo (Oct 11, 2017)

it depends where and when it is for me


----------



## Telnac (Oct 14, 2017)

It's a good con, small enough to get to know ppl but not so small it feels like an oversized furmeet.  I used to go when I lived in AZ but I haven't gone in a few years.


----------



## cujo (Oct 14, 2017)

where is it though


----------



## Telnac (Oct 14, 2017)

Arizona Fur Con - Home


----------



## cujo (Oct 14, 2017)

nice thanks


----------



## RivendellWolf (Oct 14, 2017)

I just registered for it. Its going to be my 3rd con in a month. I need a roommate now, cause damn the hotel is $$$.


----------



## cujo (Oct 16, 2017)

i cant find where it is on the forum can you type the location plz?


----------



## cujo (Oct 16, 2017)

nevermind i got it


----------



## crystallinecanine (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm going on Friday and Sunday!


----------



## cujo (Oct 23, 2017)

its in november right?


----------



## crystallinecanine (Oct 24, 2017)

cujo said:


> its in november right?


yeah, November 17-19 ^^


----------



## cujo (Oct 24, 2017)

thanks


----------



## cujo (Oct 24, 2017)

my mom was wondering


----------

